# Benjamin 317 W/original box, etc Value?



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

I need input. I have a Benjamin 317 from 1959 with the original box, pellet tin, etc.. I'm trying to figure a good asking price. All input welcomed.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I looked in my Bluebook of Airguns, [ 5th edition] and found that your rifle was made from 1940-1969.in 100% condition it is listed at $ 125.00. The lowest price is 60% @ $45.00. It also says add 20% for 2 piece cocking bolt. , 25% for black nickel, and 25% for box and instruction sheet. This version of the model 317, with it's swinging pump handle, is known as the 317ph. A different model 317 with a pump rod at the muzzle was marketed but not marked as the 307 after this new revision was introduced. Hope this helps....

Vince


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

I just sold it for $350


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

NICE!!! Hey, I have a truck I need to sell! LOL. Congrats on your sale.


----------

